# Collars for very sensitive dogs?



## krystleo85 (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a dog that just can't tolerate nylon collars?

Our puppy is 4 months old and we decided we need to try something else. He still scratches at his collar a ton and his skin is starting to get irritated around the collar.

He is a super sensitive boy, we think he is allergic to chicken like his father, and he has had allergic reactions to vaccinations.

I was looking at Hemp or Bamboo collars, and suggestions?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I've seen hemp collars somewhere but I just can't remember.... I think maybe it was a company named Dublin Dog. I know they have some collars that are made outta recycled products. I know that Nizmo can line his collars with a fur padding and I've seen padded collars before. I thought about padded ones because Odins fur is so short a regular nylon collar rubs it off if I leave it on too long. Or u could get a nice leather collar maybe....


----------



## krystleo85 (Nov 5, 2012)

I want to get him a leather collar eventually but would like to wait until his growing slows down, he is growing so fast! Plus with the digging at the collars, i want to make sure it's just the nylon and something else doesn't bother him before he digs up a nice leather one


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Have you tried fabric collars? Like cotton? The first collars I bought for mine were a couple cotton camouflaged collars I bought off eBay from a seller called Maltipaws. Great for wearing around the house because they are flexible.


----------



## krystleo85 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks BullyGal! I just found her on Etsy and there are so many cute patterns. I'll show it to my boyfriend. I'm guessing cotton doesn't bother him because i've had him shirts and hoodies (old ones my son outgrew) with no problems


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

heres the Hemp ones i saw.... not from Dublin. lol

Large Pink Cozy Hemp Collar 18" - 28" Neck :: Welcome to NeatlySmart? :: Good things for your home & family?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I love collars made by Earth Dog earthdog: quality hemp dog collars, dog leashes and other products for your pets


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

For the most part a dog that shows irritation and allergic reaction type rashes when a belt colar is applied is very simiar to people who can't were a particlar kind of sock, shoe, pants, etc.. The easiest and most practical thing to do is find a choke chain or slip chain as they are sometimes called and make sure its secure but you your self can slip it off. When you need to. put your tags on that and walk him/her with a leash as normal... i use a loop in the lead usually no matter what kindof colar, that choker is for hand control anyway i dont advise clipping anything to a choker.. if you have a chain dog, well you better get a good seat belt colar, leather colar, I never chain tested a hemp colar however hemp is the strongest natrual plant fiber strongest and most durable next to silk. HOWEVER hemp soak up moisture 10X faster than cotton however it dries faster too.. thus the reason shipyard ropes and burlap bags were made from hemp for the longest time. ITCHY stuff in the raw, I had hemp sandles were the best shoes ever til they got wet. Leather is better and better (improve on old traidtions only get better) .. the seat belt colar is the best way to go for me cause I've used em all except the hemp colar, and thats what worked best for a dog outside with sensitivity to the colar next to the skin.


----------

